# Wasatch Bulls



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok you guys. I'd love to see some pic's of you guys Wasatch Bulls, heck bulls period. Mind posting some pic's?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll scratch your itch....Here are some......


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is my last year archery bull.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Wish there was a drooling smiley. If I see any one of them bulls on the hunt its on <<--O/
Now I know several of you have shot bulls on the wasatch, post up some pic's I need another "fix" August seems so far away.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't figure out out to post pics here...so, go to my facebook page and I have a ton there..
John B Anderson, Tooele


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Great bull lion hunter!!! If you don't mind sharing the story thatd be great.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

These are all Wasatch bulls....[attachment=4:23njunau]1.jpg[/attachment:23njunau][attachment=3:23njunau]100_0591.jpg[/attachment:23njunau][attachment=2:23njunau]2.jpg[/attachment:23njunau][attachment=1:23njunau]100_0651.jpg[/attachment:23njunau][attachment=0:23njunau]elk-1.jpg[/attachment:23njunau]


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I've been waiting for you goofy! Thanks!!! MORE PLEASE :EAT: :EAT: <<--O/ <<--O/


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

ok I just wrote the whole story out like I was going to send it to eastmans and my laptop died so I lost all of it. But bugglinbulls and I scouted alot went the extra mile nobody else wanted to go and got back in there deep and watched some good bulls. The third day I broke bugglins ankle by rolling my wheeler. He drove off the mountain to the hospital I kept hunting like a good friend oops. We had three good bulls located I closed the gap on the third night to six yards and sent a wacem zipping through him as soon as he made eye contact with me. 

Bugglinbulls drew the same tag this year so we will be doing it all over again this year without nobody getting hurt I hope. I also have some wacems I want to sell they are three blade 100 grain tritons for 24 dollars for three I bought them from jakes for 35 for three. They are brand new. PM or even better text me 8018701709 thanks


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is a few more pics I found


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Here are a few for ya. All Wasatch bulls. Great tag, great hunt. Don't let the spike hunters get ya down.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thats awesome!! Thanks for posting em up, beautiful bulls...


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

So are you just the luckiest guy ever or what, 2 big bulls in what looks like a short period of time...


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Actually the last pic is my brother with his expo tag bull. We have had incredible luck in the draws and expo. I have drawn Manti Archery elk regular draw around 7-8 points in '04, Wasatch Expo archery elk in '07, and then I drew Book Cliffs archery elk this year with no points in the regular draw. 

I love the Wasatch unit. Lots of competition but that unit holds a ton of elk. Don't be crazy picky with a bow but 320 or better is very realistic with 340 attainable with some luck and the effort!! Good luck! Can't wait to see pics of your bull!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man those are some nice bulls. You get my blood pumping and I can't wait tell I draw that tag.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

It is awesome! You wont regret it!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> It is awesome! You wont regret it!


I hope I wont and I know where to get some info when I do get that tag. :mrgreen:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some nice bulls thanks for sharing all the photos.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

> Actually the last pic is my brother


Dang, you guys look a lot a like... Probably already knew that though huh :mrgreen: ... Sounds like you are pretty lucky though. If you're feeling overly giving I'd love any info you'd be willing to share in a PM :lol:


----------

